# on the verge of buying, just need some final moral support



## jimjamesjimmy (Feb 4, 2013)

hi, ive been waiting to get a FF for a while now, and im pretty sure im going with the 6d.

obviously 5d3 would be great but its just a little too expensive for me, and i think i can get a pretty good deal now on the 6d.

first up ive always had canon so im not interested in nikon (though if sony had a FF i would be v interested in that , shame)

forgetting the cost for a moment, im pretty sure that the 6d is the wiser buy as its a newer camera, id prefer to get a brand new model with warranty etc, 

regarding features, im an intuitive shooter, so technicalities arnt really a huge concern, i usually only use single point focus. now i gather that overall with a good lens image quality is gonna match anything in the same sort of camera range, ill take it travelling. and one day ill get an underwater housing.

im never gonna be a proffesionl studio photographer , but i will use it in a semi professional fine art environment for a wide range of things . im a keen travel photographer too

can anyone talk me out of the purchase or pat me on the back and tell me im dong the right thing! 

its a bit of an investment, so means alot.

thanks


----------



## rwmson (Feb 4, 2013)

JimmyJimJim,

I think you're going to like the 6D with all its features. Were you going to get the kit lens with it? It is a great walkabout lens.


----------



## jimjamesjimmy (Feb 4, 2013)

hi, yeah i hope so, im just alittle frustrated as the 5d3 doesnt seem too far away in price, but i cant really justify getting it! lol

ill probably get a new nifty fifty, a wide prime, a portrait prime(100mm macro? id like to do some insect stuff aswell) and ill get a longer lens later possibly a zoom!


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 4, 2013)

If you can wait, I scored a brand-new USA in the box 5D3 for 2499$ around holidays. I regularly see them for 2899$ on ebay, perhaps you should re-consider holding out a little bit longer?


----------



## robbymack (Feb 4, 2013)

Unless you need the af from the 5diii, which it sounds like you don't, the 6d is every bit the same or better camera. Costs less, lighter, you get GPS and wifi, sounds like that's the winner! Do it!


----------



## jimjamesjimmy (Feb 4, 2013)

hmm this is the thing about the AF. i do wanna do a bit of wildlife stuff, but i doubt ill be able afford a really long lens soonish. so im thinking id rather have more money for a better long lens than have the 5d3 but cant afford a long lens! if you see what i mean!


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 4, 2013)

Just do it. Buy that thing!!!

How's that for moral support? ;D


----------



## distant.star (Feb 4, 2013)

.
I don't know you, Jimmy, or your circumstances.

I can tell you I recently put what I believe is a lot of money into a 5D3, and I am not disappointed. Like you I see it as an investment (only partially monetary) and over the next years this will pay big dividends in my personal happiness and life satisfaction.

Good luck with whatever you do. While I'm not a 6D fan, it sounds like it may be just right for you.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 4, 2013)

While a camera body is never an "investment" (lenses are more so), I feel 5D3 is likely to hold its value better. 

Given only a few hundred dollars seperate it from 6D, 5D3 may keep you growing for longer in the FF world. 

As RLphoto said, waiting is always an option. But only you can assess the balance between waiting, value, and your photographic needs. A standing recommendation is to never buy something that you cannot comfortably afford. The fact you are considering an FF, however, suggests you may be within striking range. Good luck!


----------



## papa-razzi (Feb 4, 2013)

From what you describe as your shooting style and preferences, you do not need the 5D3. 

The big difference between the 5D III and 6D is the AF system. If you are shooting sports or birds in flight or small children running around at play, the the 5DIII will make a difference to you. Otherwise you are spending money you don't need to spend on a body. The image quality of the two cameras are very similar. Spend your money instead on lenses and other gear.

Also, the built in GPS feature of the 6D may be of interest to you with your travel photography. The 5DIII requires an add-on for GPS.

Pull the trigger on the 6D. Get the kit lens (24-105mm) with it. Get a 50 f/1.8. Get a flash. Use that kit until you have enough experience to know for certain what you want to get beyond that.


----------



## cayenne (Feb 4, 2013)

Not really to hijack this thread too badly, but thought I'd ask a somewhat related question.

What's the opinion of buying the 6D as a *second* camera to the 5D3? For wedding or other shoots when you really need to have a backup camera? 6D or get an older used 5D2?

cayenne


----------



## papa-razzi (Feb 4, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Not really to hijack this thread too badly, but thought I'd ask a somewhat related question.
> 
> What's the opinion of buying the 6D as a *second* camera to the 5D3? For wedding or other shoots when you really need to have a backup camera? 6D or get an older used 5D2?
> 
> cayenne



6D only supports SD. If you are using the CF slot on the 5DIII you will have to use both SD & CF. Not really a big deal as the 5DIII support both CF and SD. But it is something to consider if you want all one format of memory card.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2013)

jimjamesjimmy said:


> (though if sony had a FF i would be v interested in that , shame)


Sony does have a FF camera ... Sony a99 Full-Frame DSLR


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 4, 2013)

I love my 6D with its 24-105L "kit" lens. I purposefully did not buy the 5DMarkIII, which is a great camera and has some better features than the 6D. But, and this is the all important but that each person has to make own his or her own, its extra cost and weight for ME did not outweigh its extra features. In my case, I put the money I saved toward the 70-300L. One final question: have you picked up both cameras with the same lens attached in your own hands? I ask this because ergonomics is not to be underestimated and should be factored into your decision making too. As with buying many things in life, the choice of which camera body comes down to what do you really want and what are you ok with giving up. Hope this helps and let us know what you get.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 4, 2013)

Back to topic then,

I am also only an amateur photographer, started out with Rebel T1i / 500D in 2010, then went full, well almost full ack six months ago after a sudden money shower and bought a 5D3. I must say, if I had waited some more months till it was announced I *think* I might have also gotten the 6D plus a nice lens instead. Image wise that's not that much of a difference, but sure the autofocus system of the 5D3 is better plus maybe a bit more ISO capable. Regardless I do not regret the purchase, it's a great cam even if you only shoot as a hobby - as soon as you learn your way around the camera with all it's settings, you're going to produce great shots. Still it's a whole lot of money for only a hobby, so be really sure you're going to use it regularly. 

Two years ago I choked when lenses were more expensive than, say 400$. Today I own the Tamron 24-70, Canon 100L and 135L, which are all around 800$ each. Once you go into that high priced area, you probably won't go back.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2013)

You can't go wrong with FF. 6D is a GREAT camera if you plan to shoot center AF point. IQ will be cleaner @ higher ISO. BUY IT from an authorized dealer. Don't try to save few hundred bucks and buy from unknown seller.
*GO FOR IT*

I just spent $2800 on a tiny Sony RX1 this morning


----------



## jimjamesjimmy (Feb 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> jimjamesjimmy said:
> 
> 
> > (though if sony had a FF i would be v interested in that , shame)
> ...



sorry i meant pentax!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2013)

jimjamesjimmy said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > jimjamesjimmy said:
> ...


If you can stretch your wallet, get the 6D + 24-70 f/2.8 L II ... if not, get 6D + 24-70 f/2.8 VC or 24-105 f/4 L IS
Either way Go with God speed


----------



## SPL (Feb 4, 2013)

Jimmy!, I just went to FF after a couple nice crop bodies. It was also a lot of funds for me...lost a bit of sleep and had some buyers remorse,...until I looked at some of its images. There is just something about a FF image! I have no regrets,..have fun!


----------



## E-Bahn (Feb 4, 2013)

It's sometimes hard to read about the 6D, because it's kind of the 'little brother' to the 5D3, but that doesn't change the fact that it's a fantastic camera.

The 6D is my first full frame camera since moving to digital, and although it's subjective, it feels _great_ to be back.


Do it.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 4, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Not really to hijack this thread too badly, but thought I'd ask a somewhat related question.
> 
> What's the opinion of buying the 6D as a *second* camera to the 5D3? For wedding or other shoots when you really need to have a backup camera? 6D or get an older used 5D2?
> 
> cayenne



Single card slot on 6D is a bummer if you like that extra insurance of dual slots. I guess as a second body 6D should be ok given the wifi capabilities, though I have no idea how fast this would be as an instant backup.

More interesting is the ability to control the second 6D body with a different vantage point via smartphone apps remotely.


----------



## Faxon (Feb 4, 2013)

Determine what you want. Then buy it. Do you want a 1DX? I do. So I am saving up for it. If you want a 6D, buy it. If you want a better camera, buy that. It's just a matter of too much choice. If Canon only made three cameras, it would be so much simpler. Sounds like you are going to buy the 6D, and maybe later you can get a 5d when they are closing them out. In this day of sensors, and no more film, it's only the lenses that hold their value, sadly.


----------



## dolina (Feb 4, 2013)

Stop thinking! Just buy!

If you think you start wondering if it is better to invest for the future. ;D


----------



## pwp (Feb 4, 2013)

jimjamesjimmy said:


> Hi, I've been waiting to get a FF for a while now, and I'm pretty sure I'm going with the 6d....


JJJ it sounds like you have done your research. It's almost inconceivable that you would be disappointed with a 6D. Personally I'd be picking it up with the 24-105 f/4is. Then start adding lenses as your shooting style evolves and as your finances reasonably allow.

An assistant I work with recently bought some nice lenses from a guy who bought a 5D3 and around $25k worth of L glass. He was totally out of reality and in fact rarely uses the camera, and then only with the 24-70 f/2.8II. All I'm saying is start with a simple setup and build as needs or creative urge requires.

In my business I have never bought lenses that I thought _may_ be useful...Over time I've built a very handy collection but only bought when a project or new client had specific needs that needed certain lenses. 

-PW


----------



## scrup (Feb 4, 2013)

If you are seeing the 6d as an investment then i would probably recommend getting the cheapest camera and putting the rest of the money in stocks.  The 6D will most likely go cheaper. I see it resting around 1500 in the next 6 months.

On the other hand, if you value image quality and memories then i would recommend getting the best camera to help you take the best photo that you can reasonably afford.

You can't go back in time to retake the photo but you can always make more money.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much about a body, all Canon FF bodies are very good. Its lenses where your investment will be, and you will or should plan on spending much more on lenses than on a camera body.
A good lens and 6D are far better than a cheap lens and 5D MK III that have the same total cost.
Get a 6D and 24-105mmL and you will have a lens to last for several bodies, for example. Then build on your lens collection with a wide aperture prime, and a telephoto zoom as you can afford to. A macro lens is another nice thing, but it can wait.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 4, 2013)

jimjamesjimmy said:


> i usually only use single point focus.



Just keep in mind that the 5DIII has many focus points that can be chosen to use as "single point focus" and the 6D, in comparison, only has a few.

If you only use the center point for your pictures, then disregard. I'd probably choose the 6D then.


----------



## Meh (Feb 4, 2013)

jimjamesjimmy said:


> the 5d3 doesnt seem too far away in price, but i cant really justify getting it! lol



Ok, so here's the thing about trying to justify gear purchase. Just don't do it. Instead, pick any feature of a piece of gear and arbitrarily define that feature as a necessity for a particular near-term purpose... after a few days or weeks you will start to integrate that thought into your conscious and subconscious mind and, voila, you no longer need to "justify" anything because it's a necessity. I have plenty of gear I rarely use but I don't regret a single purchase because they were and are necessities. Most recently it was necessary that I purchase a 5D3 and 24-70mm f/2.8 II. And so I did. I now have a 5D2 and a 7D that I rarely use but I'm glad to have them because they are necessary. When the 7D2 comes along I will buy that too. And my 5D2 will be the backup for the 5D3 and the 7D will be the backup for the 7D2. See, it's awesome. Enjoy.

Edit... I'm kidding. Kind of.


----------



## Artifex (Feb 4, 2013)

jimjamesjimmy said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > jimjamesjimmy said:
> ...



I don't want to get you even more torn out, but it seems that Pentax have confirm that they plan to make a FF camera.
Source: http://photorumors.com/2013/02/03/pentax-confirms-their-full-frame-dslr-camera-plans-again/


----------



## TexasBadger (Feb 4, 2013)

If you can afford it, get the 5D3. If not, get the 6D and start shooting!


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 4, 2013)

Meh said:


> Ok, so here's the thing about trying to justify gear purchase. Just don't do it. Instead, pick any feature of a piece of gear and arbitrarily define that feature as a necessity for a particular near-term purpose... after a few days or weeks you will start to integrate that thought into your conscious and subconscious mind and, voila, you no longer need to "justify" anything because it's a necessity. I have plenty of gear I rarely use but I don't regret a single purchase because they were and are necessities. Most recently it was necessary that I purchase a 5D3 and 24-70mm f/2.8 II. And so I did. I now have a 5D2 and a 7D that I rarely use but I'm glad to have them because they are necessary. When the 7D2 comes along I will buy that too. And my 5D2 will be the backup for the 5D3 and the 7D will be the backup for the 7D2. See, it's awesome. Enjoy.
> 
> Edit... I'm kidding. Kind of.



LOL. How true... ;D


----------



## Aglet (Feb 5, 2013)

TexasBadger said:


> If you can afford it, get the 5D3. If not, get the 6D and start shooting!



I disagree.
OP states he doesn't need the 5d3's AF abilities,.
6D has a slightly cleaner raw file, more suitable for whatever post-processing they may wish to do.

Go with the 6D. It's so good I'll likely buy one myself as soon as the price drops down to the $1600 or so level...
Unless Pentax brings out their FF before then because I just bought a big ol' box of gorgeous SMC primes the other day and now I'm ready to go FF on K-mount too! ;D


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 5, 2013)

I say go for the 6D (and I'm a 5d3 owner).

Buy what you need when you need it. It doesn't sound like the mk3 is a MUST. 

If you find you outgrow the 6D, sell it and go for the 5dmk3 when that time comes. In the meantime, you'll have a great camera that you can afford and you can start shooting today. There's value in that (shooting now, instead of shooting later), too!


----------



## DocMo (Feb 7, 2013)

Meh said:


> jimjamesjimmy said:
> 
> 
> > the 5d3 doesnt seem too far away in price, but i cant really justify getting it! lol
> ...



 You had me going. Lol


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 7, 2013)

Most of what I'm reading so far I agree with. The 6D will do you fine. I have both the 6D and the 5D3. I honestly gravitate toward the 6D more often. It's lighter, focuses better in indoor/low ambient light and is less complicated. I do enjoy using the 5D3 but if the next firmware update doesn't improve the low light AF, I'll probably sell it. The 5D3 dominates the 6D in fps speed in good light so if you are planning any sports shooting, it's the one to go with. I don't shoot birds, etc but if that is part of your shooting, the 5D3 is the better choice. IQ is about the same so don't worry about that. At the moment it's pretty nice having both but since most of my shooting is ambient light journalistic style shooting, the 6D works better for me.

Either wait to see if the price drops more due to the Yen or go for it now and start getting satisfaction from your purchase.

I also strongly agree that you should get the 24-105 + 6D Kit. It's a great deal. You won't regret it, but you might regret later when you want the 24-105 for $200+ more price. And you will, trust me.


----------



## iaind (Feb 7, 2013)

If you have the money go for the 5D3. You wont regret it.


----------



## zg08 (Feb 10, 2013)

I found this thread while looking for some reviews, I think it might help you decide/justify your choice.


http://www.digitalrev.com/article/canon-6d-vs-5d-mark/NTczODM1ODc_A


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 10, 2013)

Do it! We all got your back, man. We're behind ya. Cheering you on! JIMMY! JIMMY! JIMMY! Go for it. Get it. Buy it now! Time's a-wasting. It's sittin' there on a shelf all lonely, wishin' that you'd buy it. Just think of that camera in your hands.... shutter clickin' away.... You could make beautiful pictures together. You know it in your heart. You need it. Life just isn't complete. Do it, Jimmy. Get it. Get it now.


----------



## rsheath08 (Feb 10, 2013)

The 6D is awesome!!! Just got mine (upgraded from a 550D) and love it!


----------



## skitron (Feb 11, 2013)

I had a 6D for a week and sent it back for a 5D3 because I wanted the AF (and my 6D was apparently a dud). That said, if you're hung up on the price of the 5D3 I'd say get the 6D with the 24-105L as a kit. It's a good deal since you end up paying about $500 for the lens and can eBay it all day long for $750. But it's a decent little zoom, so why not get it and keep it for that price?


----------



## skitron (Feb 11, 2013)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I also strongly agree that you should get the 24-105 + 6D Kit. It's a great deal. You won't regret it, but you might regret later when you want the 24-105 for $200+ more price. And you will, trust me.



Yup.

I bought my 5D3 body only and was kicking myself in the head for passing up the 24-105 for an additional $500...

But luckily got a "redo" when a family member wanted a 5D3 body and already had the 24-105. So we "collaborated" to buy the kit, and family member took body and I the lens.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2013)

Artifex said:


> jimjamesjimmy said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Pentax Full Frame will be a very long wait ... from what I read in that article, they've been talking about it since 2009


----------



## Artifex (Mar 18, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Artifex said:
> 
> 
> > jimjamesjimmy said:
> ...



Yes, I see that! It's a shame Pentax doesn't have a FF body yet; heavier competition for a same market often mean better products and smaller price (though the oil market doesn't quite follow this logic). I would personally love to see a good quality, not to expensive Pentax FF body; since their camera current are backward compatible with lens from the film era, I can hope the same with a FF body.


----------

